# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  imposibilia

## dante

Un espectáculo de decklords, Némesis y yo llevamos "Imposibilia" a Granollers, en el "Teatre de Ponent" dia 27 de Junio a las 20:00, capacidad para 140 personas. La entrada costará 6 euros. Veréis vários cambios, y un nuevo final, una prueva de la que tendremos que escapar. 


Un espectáculo de apropximadamente 70 minutos en 
el que cuestionarán si la magia está dentro o fuera de 
nuestra mente, de si es tangible la realidad que vemos, 
o es tan solo fantasía. Tiene nuestra vida significado
o estamos regidos por un destino carentes de libertad 
o dominio sobre las elecciones?

Se nos plantearán preguntas, y al final 
el público se mostrará participe más de lo que había 
esperado en toda la actuación. Un sorprendente y
emotivo inal, será destino? una ilusion solo fruto de 
la imaginación? Descubrelo tu mismo

¿Te lo vas a perder?, 
es tu elección. 
O no...

----------


## Némesis

Y que conste que nos ha costado mucho, pero mucho mucho muchísimo...

----------


## Pardo

Puew otra vez me lo voy a perder.... ya que el 28 de Junio, cae en Jueves, y estoy en el Capitol.....

Espero que haya mas ocasiones!

Que os vaya de PM!

Y ya sabeis a ensyar a tope!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Hombre, a 200m de mi casa!!! Allí estaré!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Manel!!!! ¿Si te mando por SEUR mi ojo de cristal lo llevarías? ES que me pilla a desmano  :(

----------


## Manel Vicenç

O'Ma, tu ojo estrá allí conmigo.

----------


## ignoto

> O'Ma, tu ojo estrá allí conmigo.


Con el sueño atrasado que tendrás para entonces no sé si no te dormirás por el camino.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> O'Ma, tu ojo estrá allí conmigo.


Eso es un amigo!!! Y no como otros, que preparan espectáculos, los anuncian,. crean la espectación y las ganas de ir y, los muy miserables, no re pagan el avión para que les vayas a ver.....

Vale, pasaré envidia. Y, para que veáis que soy buena gente, hasta els desearé suerte.   :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

> ... hasta els desearé suerte.


Eso es tener mala uva y lo demás son cuentos.

Y después soy yo el malvado y aterrador.

----------


## MagMinu

Entonces si es en granollers ya me passré a  veros.
Saludos :D

----------


## dante

bueno bueno... no os quejéis, de momento ya hemos salido de barcelona... poco a poco iremos haciendo tours... 

Se me olvidó poner la dirección, C/Ponent 60, y deciros que un compañero del foro nos hará un poco de presentación con unos minutos de su magia para calentar al público.

----------


## dante

Estas perdonado Pardo, algún dia ya coindideremos... y sino tendremos que montar una videoconferencia en mitad de los espectáculos   :Smile1:

----------


## Pardo

> Iniciado por Manel Vicenç
> 
> O'Ma, tu ojo estrá allí conmigo.
> 
> 
> Eso es un amigo!!! Y no como otros, que preparan espectáculos, los anuncian,. crean la espectación y las ganas de ir y, los muy miserables, no re pagan el avión para que les vayas a ver.....
> 
> Vale, pasaré envidia. Y, para que veáis que soy buena gente, hasta els desearé suerte.


Ejem ejem..... Yo el avion te lo pago! pero no te digo a que precio te saldra la cena que me deberas pagar al salir del espectáculo......

----------


## Némesis

Jo, me estoy echando a temblar... Así no hay quien se concentre en el puñetero guión.

----------


## mralonso

si alguien le interesa yo también actuó con ello, ya que Némesis y dante no han tenido el “honor” de decirlo lo digo yo.

----------


## pujoman

> si alguien le interesa yo también actuó con ello, ya que Némesis y dante no han tenido el “honor” de decirlo lo digo yo.


habra sido fallo tecnico.

que os vaya muy bien y...espero ir!! si no me entorpece ningun examn alli estare y os robare ideas para el mio  :twisted: 
jaja es coña ehh, que luego se parezca no es culpa mia...o si?

xD

un saludo

----------


## dante

Si señor, nuestro invitado se presenta, escribí el post super rápido y luego no pude editarlo. El Sr alonso, que ya es hora que se busque un nombre mágico para que se presente,  :Wink:   aunque mago alonso que tal os suena   :?: 

Seguro que os gusta su presentación, es un tio cojonudo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ejem ejem..... Yo el avion te lo pago! pero no te digo a que precio te saldra la cena que me deberas pagar al salir del espectáculo......


Tomo buena nota. Voy a ir mentalizando a la parienta.... Además, el 28 es jueves.. se puede camuflar como viaje de trabajo. Se pone interesante.

----------


## dante

Ha surgido algún pequeño cambio a Imposibilia, estaba dudando si escribir un post nuevo para que quedara claro, es una lastima que no se pueda editar aquí. Pero en fin, alo que vamos...

*Imposibilia se hara el dia 27, a las 20,00h, y la entrada al final será gratuita!!!! Ya no tenéis escusa...*

Bueno O'ma si que le queda un poco lejos.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Que os vaya bien el espectaculo!

Haber si puedo ir, ya habre acabado el colegio...jejej

SUERTE! :D

----------


## Némesis

Mew permito recordaros que HOY es el debut de Dante y un servidor en un teatro "de verdad".
Nos vemos en Granollers a las 20:00.

Abrazos.  :Wink:

----------


## A.Marin

alli estare

----------


## Ricky Berlin

ah bueno, si es gratis voy  :117: 

Es coña, ahí estaré pase lo que pase
(bueno, black prince es el copiloto, así que seguro que será culpa suya)
Hasta pronto!

----------


## Maguete0

vaya "espectaculazo" .

----------


## Kero

Estube esta tarde en el espectáculo. Sinceramente y sin rodeos, no me ha gustado. Soy aficionado a la mágia. He visto muchos números y he leido muchos libros en relación a la mágia, pero sin ánimo de ofender, el espectáculo atropella todo aquello que los magos dicen proteger.
Imaginación, regreso a la infáncia, asombro, entusiasmo, ilusión..son varias de las cosas que creo, debe aportar un espectáculo de MÁGIA.

Bajo mi punto de vista, cuando una persona se acerca a un teatro para ver un número de este tipo, espera salir con una sonrisa en la cara, de alegria y emoción, pero hoy si que salía riendome, y de lo mal que habia estado el espectáculo.

Núnca me ha gustado conocer los trucos de un buen mago, porque eso es lo que preseva el espiritu de la mágia, pero eso mismo es lo que hace la gente que dice hacer un espectáculo y lo único que hace es mostrar a todo el mundo en que consiste el truco.

Desde el primer momento se nota en el ambiente que el espectáculo iba a ser más bien mediocre, y repito, sin ánimo de ofender, pero esa entrada...

Y para finalizar, simplemente decir que la única parte "mágica" si se le puede llamar así, de todo el espectáculo, ha sido esa. La entrada patética de ese "mago" y sus tórtolas.

Nada más que añadir. Un saludo y a seguir haciendo mágia! (pero de verdad!)

----------


## The Black Prince

> Estube esta tarde en el espectáculo. Sinceramente y sin rodeos, no me ha gustado. Soy aficionado a la mágia. He visto muchos números y he leido muchos libros en relación a la mágia, pero sin ánimo de ofender, el espectáculo atropella todo aquello que los magos dicen proteger.
> Imaginación, regreso a la infáncia, asombro, entusiasmo, ilusión..son varias de las cosas que creo, debe aportar un espectáculo de MÁGIA.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, cuando una persona se acerca a un teatro para ver un número de este tipo, espera salir con una sonrisa en la cara, de alegria y emoción, pero hoy si que salía riendome, y de lo mal que habia estado el espectáculo.
> 
> Núnca me ha gustado conocer los trucos de un buen mago, porque eso es lo que preseva el espiritu de la mágia, pero eso mismo es lo que hace la gente que dice hacer un espectáculo y lo único que hace es mostrar a todo el mundo en que consiste el truco.
> 
> Desde el primer momento se nota en el ambiente que el espectáculo iba a ser más bien mediocre, y repito, sin ánimo de ofender, pero esa entrada...
> 
> ...


Obviamente se nota que no tienes ni idea de magia, ya que primero han habido unos cuantos juegos de bastante nivel.Si pretendes comparar este espectaculo con uno como el de Tamariz etc... es que no sabes lo que has ido a ver.El espectaculo ha tenido fallos? si, pero te puedo asegurar que algunas de las cosas que se han hecho eran de nivel, y puedo hablar de dos efectos en concreto que eran para engañar a muchos magos.Yo me he divertido, he visto fallos pero también he visto cosas de mucho carisma y si te gustara la magia guardarias un respeto por la gente que ha salido y ha podido cometer un error porque todos sabemos mucho sentados en una butaca.

Lo dicho a palabras absurdas mejor no postees

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Por favor Kero, Nemesis y Dante son amateurs, pero hay que tener valor para lanzarse al escenario y hacer lo que han hecho.

Para poder opinar hay que estar a la misma altura, y sinceramente, yo, en un escenario, hubiera sido mediocre comparado con su espectaculo.

Lo siento Kero, pero para decir lo que has dicho, necesito que cuentes que tu te has encontrado en un escenario y te has desenvuelto mejor que ellos, porque realmente no he visto nervios ni fallos, e incluso cuando los ha habido, se han sabido desenvolver con soltura.

Lo importante de la magia es ilusionar a la gente, que ellos vean y disfruten con el espectaculo, porque a fin de cuentas, somos actores. Y aquí está el quit de la cuestion, porque lo dificil no es hacer magia, sino actuar. Y sinceramente, el publico ha respondido muy bien a la función.

Un juego no es perfecto hasta que no ves la sorpresa y sonrisa del espectador. Así pues, no me sirve que leas libros, me sirve que actues, eso si, si crees que puedes estar a su altura, *Kero, te invito el próximo dia 22 a que nos acompañes a actuar por la calle* para buscar realmente la magia en el espectador. Ilusión.

Demuestra tus palabras, ven con nosotros.

----------


## dante

Por favor... acaba de de registrarse y con solo un mens dice todo esto... no se si tendrás otro nick en el foro... :roll: te recuerdo que han baneado a gente por tener varias cuentas, no creo que sea tu caso...
y sin ánimo de ofender para criticar hay que contar cosas con argumento, que de despotricar sabemos todos.
decir que ha sido patético sirve de mucho si señor...
No se en que teatro estabas tu hoy, pero en el nuestro no hemos explicado ningún juego a nadie... 
Para el resto de personas que leean este post por favor no perdáis el tiempo en comentar las palabras de Kero. Ya hablan por si solas, en vez de eso criticar las cosas que podamos cambiar. Os pondré un ejemplo, hay quien nos ha dicho que cree que sería mejor que no interactuaramos némesis y yo para nada, otros nos han dicho que nos teniamos que distribuir las cosas que teniamos preparadas para usar de una forma mas clara.

Y "keiro" si no te ha gustado no te preocupes que ya te devolvere lo que te costó la entrada. Por suerte no todo el mundo piensa como tu.

----------


## The Black Prince

Bueno voy a hacer una review extensa de lo que vi, espero acordarme de todo y si voy a críticar pero para que mejoreis:

Juego a Juego:

Dante:
Selección de figura,país y creo que algún elemento más que sinceramente no recuerdo.Más predicción en sobre.

-Muy buena entrada, me parece un buen juego para romper el hielo.Los dos fallos así para ser quisquilloso, fué tu colocación perpendicular  a la gente con lo que se veia un poco el movimiento de mano(obviamente yo me fijé especialmente porque sabía que iba a pasar) creo que te tendrías que haber puesto más de cara al público cerrando angulo como si estuvieras en una de las esquinas.Por otro lado la predicción de las figuras está bien pero dado el rol que te das en la actuación yo hubiese escogido 3 objetos "raro" te pega más y por último hubiese sido puntazo que la espectadora escogiera el continente poniendo el dedo en el globo terraqueo(por cierto tengo uno de madera así a lo antiguo que pegaria mil)

Nemesis:

Transposición de cartas Jumbo

-Magia tio, desde la primera fila se veia muy limpio el efecto, aunque quizás  no hubiese puesto tan al fondo a las dos personas más que nada porque aunque fuesen jumbo costaba que se vieran(lo que tiene la cartomagia sin pantallas proyectando vaya)

Aquí tengo un lapso sobre el efecto en el que entró el señor mayor el cual no recuerdo exactamente.

Dante:

-Predicción triple de hora del reloj

-El señor mayor realmente estaba graciosisimo, el efecto creo que se te fué un poco de las manos, también a mi parecer era el más peligroso con diferencia y bueno paso lo que pasó.La elección del señor de la camisa de colores no ayudo, ya que estaba muy poco receptivo(era raro).Sin tener en cuenta el problema, creo que con dos personas basta, porque si que se hacía un pelín demasiado larga la ejecución sobretodo si había problemas.

Nemesis:

-Un juego raro con caja de cerillas que me encantó sobretodo porque yo personalmente nose como lo hiciste aunque puedo imaginarmelo.Nada que decir...molaría hacerlo con cartas jumbo pero la verdad esque complicaria muchisimo la cosa.Ahora que pienso si que hay una cosa que decir tendriais que haber centrado lo de las horas tema de puesta en escena.

Dante:

Vuduuuuuuu!!!!!

-Aprendiste la lección con el juego anterior, aunque el hombre de la camisa te diga que cree en el vudu nooooooooooooooooooo lo elijas!!!!
Que decirte....sobretodo la primera chica muy bien la otra lo noto menos pero poco se puede criticar ya que...en fin ya nos entedemos.

Nemesis:

El dichoso juego de la 3 selección adivinación.

-Brutal sobretodo por la interacción con el público.

Dante y Nemesis:

Escapismo

-Buen efecto perooooooooo yo lo haría con cortina.

Efecto the end:

Muy curioso


Valoración global:

El espectaculo del club de la magia que fuí a ver, el de Eugeni, me gustó pero no tanto como el vuesto pese a notarse una lógica diferencia de experiencia en escenario.Creo que el escenario era IDEAL,el que todo mago pediria vaya.Con Ricky comentamos que a nivel de interpretación quizás faltaba remarcar más los climax durante todos los juegos, me respaldo en el hecho de que aveces teniais que pedir aplausos.Pero era un fallo más de llevar la tensión del efecto quizás en algunos casos por no remarcar la dificultad, y en el caso de la triple predicción quizás por la extensión del efecto.Por otro lado como se comentó mejor puesta en escena pero la verdad es que si no quereis hacer el espectaculo de manera regular es un pozo sin fondo.El tema que más me preocupa es este de que os han comentado de actuar por separado...yo creo que podeis hacerlo junto después de todo es uno de los encantos de vuestro espectaculo, el hecho de que no es siempre lo mismo si no que se va amenizando un poquito de allí y un poquito de aquí.La charla es interesante, creo que la idea es perfecta PERO falta recalcar mucho los personajes darles más color y quizás trasladarlo mucho a la personalidad de los juegos, que ojo me parecen geniales todos.Pero quizás podriais daro más color, más Jekyll y Hyde.Más Dante Mentalismo, fuego,magia negra, Nemesis, estetica, magia pura...Es difícil porque entran otros factores que son realmente complejos como que personajes encajan con cada uno y cuales no.

Bueno esto más o menos ha sido todo, si veo algún error iré corrigiendo(fe de erratas)

Al señor Alonso, por desgracia no pude ver tu parte ya que con Ricky llegamos justo al ocaso de tu show, hubiese sido de agradecer que o hubieses cerrado también o hubieses salido en un intermedio.Felicidades por meterle cojones, que yo personalmente no he podido ni podré hasta dentro de mil(sobretodo con mi pequeño problema de nervios)

En fin serafín,

Un abrazote

----------


## dante

Una valoración muy completa, muy buena, los climax de los primeros juegos supongo se puden deber al nerviosismo, quieres estar tan pendiente de lo que haces que  olvidas un poco el climax sin querer.
La vola del mundo en teoria tenia que enchufarla, es de esas que se iluminan y tenia que iluminarse solo el continente que la persona penso, pero no lo pudimos preparar y la bola se rompio justo antes del espectaculo, por lo que no la pude usar como me hubiera gustado  :-(  y por querer hablarle a la señora me di  demasiado la vuelta exponiendo un poco el angulo.

En el juego del reloj se me rompio algo tambien... y tube que hacer el juego sin nada seguro, me quede con el peor reloj con que se puede hacer esto en medio del escenario. Tal cosa solo se la he visto hacer a pardo una vez con un reloj de una mujer, claro que a el le salio perfecto.

Esta vez si que subiremos el video que se ve mas o menos bien.

----------


## Maguete0

Buenos días:

The Black Prince , no sé tú el concepto tampoco que tendrás de ir a ver el espectáculo de magia, si de ir a disfrutar de la magia o a ver si te engañan. Otra cosa igual que te gusta que respeten tu opinión respeta la opinión que de más gente, ya que quizás tanto Némesis como Dante puedan arreglar fallos y mejorar el espectáculo si todo no son elogios.
Ricky Berlin, citas en un momento que no han habido ni fallos ni nervios y luego te contradices en la misma frase diciendo "e incluso cuando los ha habido" , decídete si o no. También dices que el publico a respondido bien, quizás tu no te distes cuenta pero la fila de enfrente  mia se marcho a mitad del espectáculo.

Personalmente y a nivel amateur el espectáculo podría haber salido mejor, la idea es buena  los juegos también, los magos también, ya que conozco a los dos magos personalmente.

Review de los juegos (partiendo de la base de The black Prince)

Empezare por Adria ya que no pudisteis verlo yo si , el dialogo de la presentación me sono a la presentación que dio Jorge Blass en el primer programa de Nada por Aquí  , mas que me sonara era la misma cambiando la palabra "conejos" por "tortolas". Hizo una aparición baston , tortola , y la paellera aparición de tortola .

Dante:
Selección de figura y país = Predicción

Buena predicción si hubieses estado el sobre a la vista antes de que se eligiera la figura y el pais , y lo de los angulos que comentaban tambien hay que corregirse . 

Nemesis :
Transposición  de cartas Jumbo 

Juego arriesgado para usar la tecnica en ese gran mazo , me parcio ver la carta elegido por el primer espectacodor ( Ricky Berlin ) al enseñar el mazo de cartas al segundo espectador , y me parece que no fui el unico  , lo dicho buen juego de entrada  .

Dante:
Predicción triple de hora del reloj

El hombre mayor fue algo cómico , parecia que estaba durmiendo dio algo de ambiente comico al juego , aunque no fuera por ahi , los ayudantes buenos , aunque un tercero algo particular . Del juego decir que es bastante arriegado hacerlo y tiene muchisimo tambien nada mas que hacerlo . Aunque creo que si adivinas una primera hora , y luego dices 2 que no son las que los espectadores han dicho no vuelvas a querer que cojan la misma hora ofreciendo el reloj que le den cuerda y que les salga la misma hora que citaste anteriormente por error.

Nemesis 
Selección de una carta en un reloj de madera y seguidamente viaje de la carta.

Antes de ir a Nemesis , Dante si te vas a girar girate desde el principio no despues de que coja la carta la espectadora :P .
Nemesis fue un gran juego , lastima la manera de hacer desaparecer la carta .. jumm eso de que te vayas a una esquina con todo el mazo de cartas y hagas movimientos raros no me gusto , y a la hora de enseñar la caja , estabas como que la querias enseñar pero que no se viera mucho , pero bueno fue un juego que el climax final impacto al publico .

Dante:
Vudu

Genial , el ambiente las espectadoras que salieron y el ambiente que le diste al juego , para mas información quemo con un cigarro la mano  del muñeco vudu y la espectadora cuando abrio su mano tenia cenizas dentro de su mano .
Nemesis
Adivinación de 3 cartas elegidas totalmente al azar entre el publico .

Plas plas plas , muy bonito , tres espectadores despues de cortar y memorizar la carta que queda abajo , mezclas etc.. Nemesis dejo solo la carta elegida en la palma de la mano de los espectadores te los metiste en el bolsillo  :Smile1: 

Nemesis y Dante 
Escapismo

Otra vez que querais hacer un full monty , dejar salir al Adriá que haga un juego os cambiais y volveis :P , habian menores en la sala jajaja. 
No tengo comentarios para este juego , lo ataron y se desataron .

Final no me entere muy bien el recorrido de la hurna desde que el ultimo espectador introduce el sobre a que Dante la coje para retomar los sobres elegidos por los espectaores , pero bueno que fue bonito el 
THE END , pero un derroche de papel impresionante los demas sobres con folios en blanco .

Ahi va mi opinión del espectaculo ,mucha suerte para futuros espectaculos .

Ah se me olvidaba conozco al Sñr. "Kero" y le respeto y más a el su valoración que hace del espectáculo.

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, es lógico que algo no tiene por qué gustarle a todo el mundo. Obviamente respeto mucho todas las opiniones que se emitan, para eso estamos aquí.

Hay un punto, Kero en el que discrepo contigo. Según me parece entender, crees que hemos revelado los trucos al público... Pienso sinceramente que no es así. Hablé con el público al final del espectáculo (incluso gente que no conocía de nada) y no me dijeron que hubiesen visto algo en ese sentido. Así mismo, hablé con Pep Maria Magic, que no nos conoce (y por lo tanto no tiene ningún compromiso con nosotros) y creo que tiene tablas suficientes para que su opinión sea respetada. Evidentemente nos corrigió muchas cosas, sobre todo en lo que respecta a nuestra postura escénica (sobre todo gestualidad y la disposición de los elementos en el escenario). Sin embargo, los efectos fue algo que, justamente, le gustó.

También discrepo en lo que dices de que no transmitíamos emociones. Precisamente, la charla estaba totalmente orientada a eso que dices, por eso me extraña.

Tampoco me gusta el tono que usas para hablar de Adriá Alonso (el "mago ese", como tú dices), ya que puso muchas ganas y estaba muy nervioso porque no había actuado nunca. Pero bueno, eso ya lo aclarará él mismo. Sí que te agradecería que, en vez de una crítica tan destructiva, puntualizaras un poco más tus comentarios y concretes qué te disgustó especialmente, si te apetece, claro.

Sólo aclarar que agradezco todos los comentarios, y mucho más agradezco el esfuerzo que hicisteis todos al ir a vernos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Buenos días:
> 
> The Black Prince , no sé tú el concepto tampoco que tendrás de ir a ver el espectáculo de magia, si de ir a disfrutar de la magia o a ver si te engañan. Otra cosa igual que te gusta que respeten tu opinión respeta la opinión que de más gente, ya que quizás tanto Némesis como Dante puedan arreglar fallos y mejorar el espectáculo si todo no son elogios.
> Ricky Berlin, citas en un momento que no han habido ni fallos ni nervios y luego te contradices en la misma frase diciendo "e incluso cuando los ha habido" , decídete si o no. También dices que el publico a respondido bien, quizás tu no te distes cuenta pero la fila de enfrente  mia se marcho a mitad del espectáculo.
> 
> Personalmente y a nivel amateur el espectáculo podría haber salido mejor, la idea es buena  los juegos también, los magos también, ya que conozco a los dos magos personalmente.
> 
> Review de los juegos (partiendo de la base de The black Prince)
> 
> ...


No me vale su valoración, almenos a mi no.Me parece de tiro la piedra y me escondo sin ningún sentido, está bien que vayas a defender a tu amiguito.Y mucho menos que estés coartando que es lo que he visto yo en  el espectaculo, yo hago magia y conozco casi todos los juegos en su totalidad, no puedo tener un punto de vista igual que el del público ya que me fijo en otras cosas, y sobretodo en este caso me fijé en sus cosas para que ellos pudieran mejorar.

Creo que la valoración que he hecho no es precisamente un rio de elogios y quiero destacar que exceptuando el primer parrafo estoy muy deacuerdo con todo lo que dices.Pero lo siento sigo diciendo que para poner opiniones que dan la absoluta sensación de que están puestas para joder no me valen, además de que sinceramente NO tiene razón ya que había juegos en los que directamente no había trampa.

En fin solo espero que el señor Kero venga a una kdd y diga el porqué el como y el que, y nos aclare su confuso pero petulante post.

----------


## Maguete0

Para no entrar en mas detalles , el dia 22 ya le comente a Ricky Berlin que tengo un evento privado y no podre asistir , por lo menos yo , el Sñr.Kero no se a que se dedica y si ira por si me preguntais a mi si se algo mas de el , NO .
The Black Prince , que digas que exceptuando mi primer parrafo todo lo demas no estas deacuerdo , me es indiferente realmente , porque a quien le tienen que importar o dejar de importar fueron a los artistas  :Smile1:  Yo doy mi opinion de como vi el espectaculo igual que tu distes la tuya y yo la respeto .

----------


## The Black Prince

> Para no entrar en mas detalles , el dia 22 ya le comente a Ricky Berlin que tengo un evento privado y no podre asistir , por lo menos yo , el Sñr.Kero no se a que se dedica y si ira por si me preguntais a mi si se algo mas de el , NO .
> The Black Prince , que digas que exceptuando mi primer parrafo todo lo demas no estas deacuerdo , me es indiferente realmente , porque a quien le tienen que importar o dejar de importar fueron a los artistas  Yo doy mi opinion de como vi el espectaculo igual que tu distes la tuya y yo la respeto .


He dicho, exceptuando el primer parrafo ESTOY muy deacuerdo con lo que dices.El primer parrafo es el que te dedicas a difamar a gente de la cual parece que no has leido nuestros post.

----------


## Némesis

Kero:

1- Ni siquiera te presentas.
2- Te registras dos horas después de terminar el espectáculo y te vas directamente a opinar de él, por lo cual tú YA SABÍAS que se estaba hablando de esto en el foro (¿seguro que no eres otro miembro del foro?).
3- No das ni una mínima noción de lo que fue la sesión en realidad, porque tal como lo cuentas parece que hayamos hecho cuatro truquitos de chichiribaila, en vez de un espectáculo que llevamos más de un año discutiendo y ensayando.
4- Te dedicas a hacer una crítica destructiva, que con alguno de los artistas roza lo ofensivo (concretamente con Adrià).
5- Escribes con unas faltas de ortografía que duelen en los ojos de cualquiera.
6- Te pido con TODA la educación del mundo que puntualices tu opinión y pasas de contestar, con lo cual es tirar la mierda y largarse.

¿Podrías explicar por qué, por favor?

----------


## Maguete0

1.Totalmente de acuerdo
2.Os aseguro yo que no es otro usuario 
3.Si.. realmente lo que parece esuqe no le a gustado :P
4.Si que se le veia nervioso si ...
5.NO HAY FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFIA NEMESIS .

Si te sirbe de consuelo esto es un foro y si alguien no quiere desvelar su identidad lo puede hacer tranquilamente ya que es un foro publico avierto a todo el mundo  :Smile1: 
Y si me van a contestar que no es publico que le pongan pass de entrada  :Smile1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Kero, sinceramente a mi tambien me decepciono que no viniese David Copperfield y hicira su famos número de la levitacion sobre las cataratas del Niagara, no recuerdo si no pudo venir por un problema de presupuesto, (no costaba nada la entrada) o por un problema con el fontanero. Pero aún si hubiera podido venir y hacer ese número, la gente no hubiera salido con una sonsisa, simplemente hubiese salido mojada.

Con esto y sin animo de ofender y desde el mas profundo de los respetos, quiero decir que hay muchos tipos de màgia y cada uno espera despertar en el público un tipo de sentimientos, no todo en esta vida son sonrisas, en un níumero fudamentalmente de mentalismo su fin es entretener, pero no hacer reir, aunque recuerdo algunos gags planeados y otros que surjieron con la eleccion de las personas del público.

En definitiva a una gente que estan rodando un número, que no te cobran y presentan un espectáculo de cierto nivel, creo que si hay algo que ves mejorable (casi siempre lo hay) lo mejor que puedes hacer si puedes es ir contarles lo que crees mejorable y echarles un mano ,no un jarro de agua fria.

Por mi parte felizitaros a los tres y podeis contar con migo si en algo us pudiera ayudar.

Magisaluditos a todos

----------


## cuenk

[quote="Maguete0"]
5.NO HAY FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFIA NEMESIS 
[quote]
Jeje, en el tuyo tampoco las hay:

sirbe  avierto 

Nemesis seguramente es por pura envidia! Un saludo

Me hubiera gustado ir   :Smile1:

----------


## Maguete0

Cuenk  :Smile1:  gracias por corregirme , pero no estoy hablando de mi  :Smile1: .
Vale que haya gente que escriba FATAL , y que no se entienda ni lo que dice pero todos somos humanos y nos equivocamos no se puede estar saltando a la minima , hay hay hay que no a escrito con V en vez de con B venga ya .. esto que es un foro de magia o de la RAE .

----------


## cuenk

Cierto, yo nunca he corregido a nadie porque soy el primero que comete errores escribiendo, (procuro que sean los mínimos). Era una bromilla por decir que el mensaje de ese miembro que ha criticado el espectáculo no tiene faltas y tiene más de una gordísima. Un saludo!

----------


## Kero

Vaya, creo que como bien dice Nemesis he resultado ofensivo...gracias a dios hicisteis el número muy bien y no os teneis porque sentir así.

Ironic mode off

y para finalizar esta tremenda polémica, que me llena de satisfacción al saber que al menos os habeis dado cuenta (aunque no lo reconozcais), os diré que, bajo mi punto de vista de nuevo, si solo os estais fijando en las faltas de ortografía, es porque no teneis ningun otro argumento válido para hacerme creer que el espectáculo fue todo lo contrario a lo que he dicho. Es más, las criticas no deberian ser ofensivas, si no constructivas.

PD: Pep mágic, tampoco estubiste muy fino en tu espectáculo por Vilanova del Vallés, pero entonces no me limité nisiquiera a comentarlo.

PD2: Maguete0 no hace falta que te metas en "marrónes" por culpa de mi opinión. De hecho, a quien lo le guste, que no la lea. Para algo está este foro.

PD3: No os molesteis siquiera en contestarme, yo ni me molestaré en entrar a ver vuestras respuestas basadas en defender a los colegas. Es más, no creo que vuelva a entrar en este foro..es un tanto..ESPECIAL.

----------


## Némesis

> Hay un punto, Kero en el que discrepo contigo. Según me parece entender, crees que hemos revelado los trucos al público... Pienso sinceramente que no es así. Hablé con el público al final del espectáculo (incluso gente que no conocía de nada) y no me dijeron que hubiesen visto algo en ese sentido. Así mismo, hablé con Pep Maria Magic, que no nos conoce (y por lo tanto no tiene ningún compromiso con nosotros) y creo que tiene tablas suficientes para que su opinión sea respetada. Evidentemente nos corrigió muchas cosas, sobre todo en lo que respecta a nuestra postura escénica (sobre todo gestualidad y la disposición de los elementos en el escenario). Sin embargo, los efectos fue algo que, justamente, le gustó.
> 
> También discrepo en lo que dices de que no transmitíamos emociones. Precisamente, la charla estaba totalmente orientada a eso que dices, por eso me extraña.


Vamos a ver, ¿a ti te parece que eso no son argumentos?
Tienes toda la razón, la polémica es absurda. Yo ya he defendido mi espectáculo con argumentos. Tú sólo has vertido mala leche. Tú sabrás por qué, yo he dicho de buen principio que estaba interesado en que me dijeras qué te disgustó, y no lo has hecho. Eres tú el que no sabe argumentar. Y sí, me molestan las faltas de ortografía. Soy periodista y no he podido evitar decírtelo (no era un reproche).

Por cierto... ha estado bien lo del "mode ironic off". Eres todo un experto en el foro, hace tiempo que lees por aquí, veo (somos malos magos, pero no idiotas). Pero dices que sólo te has registrado para hablar de nuestro show (me siento elogiado) y que una vez dicho lo tuyo, te vas, cuando ni siquiera te hemos quitado la razón.

Te reitero, con toda humildad la invitación que ya te ha hecho Ricky Berlín, a que vengas a hacer magia de calle por Barcelona con nosotros. Para mí será un auténtico placer conocerte, y lo digo muy en serio. Nos tomamos una cerveza juntos y tan amigos. Un fuerte abrazo.

PD. Maguete, ¿que no hay faltas, dices? Si ni siquiera escribe bien la palabra MAGIA. Y eso que la ha leído en tantos libros...

----------


## dante

Vamos a ver pero que no os dais cuenta que le estáis dando una importancia al asunto que no tiene, ha dicho lo que ha dicho, si... i que. Ai gente con don de palabra y gente que no... lo ha expresado así, y que... no vale mas que niguna otra o pinión...

Os doy las gracias a los demas por decirnos cosas que realmente nos sean utiles y que podamos mejorarlas.

----------


## dante

Dios mio... a estas horas no se puede escribir sin faltas, perdón San Omalley... lo del "hay" lo copiaré 50 veces como mínimo   :Lol:

----------


## Maguete0

**********EDITADO POR MODERADOR***********
Está prohibido por las normas del foro revelar el contenido de los mensajes privados.

----------


## Némesis

¿Pero qué haces?

Lo que yo te diga a nivel personal es asunto entre tú y yo.
¿A santo de qué lo publicas?

----------


## Maguete0

Me parece estupendo que borres el contenido de el mp , losiento no lo sabia que no se podia pido disculpas , y lo otro que dije , si tanto os molesta mis criticas ensayar MAS antes de hacer el espectaculo y no habran problemas  :Smile1: .

----------


## Némesis

¿Aún no lo entiendes, Maguete?
No me han molestado tus críticas en absoluto. Es otra cosa.

Me parece absurdo que entremos en el terreno de la descalificación personal en público, y es una tontería lo que estamos montando por un espectaculillo de tres al cuarto. Yo prefiero no hablar más del tema.

----------


## Maguete0

Némesis , pido disculpas por "los malos entendidos" de verdad no quiero malos royos , ya te escribi un mp y espero que el tema este quede cerrado , solo queria dar mi punto de vista , si ves necesiario editar algun post mio , hazlo no me molestara . Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Voy a usar mis poderes magicos para devolver el buen rollo al foro

Ale
1
2
3
YA NO TE ACUERDAS DE NADA


Y ahora, a seguir haciendo críticas constructivas del espectaculo

----------

